
What is it really like to visit Silicon valley? - mabel
http://blog.idrsolutions.com/2012/10/what-is-it-really-like-to-visit-silicon-valley/
======
funkiee
As a small town southern boy who moved to the "big city" (Charleston, South
Carolina), I'm actually interested in seeing photo series like this. Maybe one
day my city will be up to that level.

~~~
bandy
He missed the traffic, the crime, the crowding, the incredibly high prices,
and the filth. I hope your city never attains those.

